# The chances of this?



## CelticWanderer (Jan 8, 2011)

So, what do you guys think the chances of some kid whos hardly ever even camped getting to Ocala from GA mostly on foot and traveling west ward and around back east for a year so mostly by himself with out dieing is? I have a good pack, my dad is ex military and helped put it together but thats only ganna take me so far, i dont have much experience. Ive been reading up and taking notes and learning as much as i can but, i dunno.
Just wondering if any of you guys of done something similar. Just leaving it all behind with next to no experience


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 8, 2011)

You can make it no problem. Just bring a some teabags and a comfy bedroll and tarp


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 8, 2011)

Teabags...knew i was forgetting something.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 8, 2011)

Slim to none. You couldnt walk there. Just post some rideshare requests on cl, there will be tons of hippies going to rainbow in the ccoming weeks. Just post a lot of requests & keep searching cl rideshare sections for ocala as teh keyword. Simple, but dont be in a rush to get on the road just to start moving without a clue,ride or plan. Be patient you will find a way, walking is part of hitching but I wouldnt use it as my first option; kinda like giving up before even trying. But your post on cl & if that dont work stick your damn thumb out there with a big shit eating grin.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 8, 2011)

well. Im thinking 350 miles is manageable, but then again what the hell do i know. Once i get into Tallahassee Florida I have a ride for the rest of the way there. I've got my longboard, and i can easily push 50 miles no problem. I'll defiantly try CL for getting at least close to Tallahassee though.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 8, 2011)

There you go. I used to skate, mostly bowls & ramps & have never traveled on a skateboard for 3.5 miles let alone 350 with a pack & shit on my back, not saying you cant do it. I remember reading a book about a teenage girl who rode her bike from Maine to Fla when I was a kid & thought that is what I wanted to do too. Then I got older, starting riding a bike for a job everyday & was like fuck that. I would do a trip like that on a decent road bike with some panniers & shit but again not reall all that efficient but if I had no other options sure. All I am saying is there are options out there on all these stupid fucking sites, cl, coedroadtrips, rideshare.com hell just put rideshare into google but since i use cl for almost every part of my life I would go there first. My best advice for craigslist is to put your cell phone# if you got one in your post, people miss shit all the time because others dont want to waste their time emailing back & forth..


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

if dad is former military ask him if he has any field manuals for stuff like wilderness survival, first aid, cold weather survival, etc, etc.


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 9, 2011)

I know a guy who walked from Nova Scotia to Los Angeles. I don't know if this will inspire you or terrify you but it took him two years.


----------

